# Manufacturer Identification



## TPS_Reports (Aug 30, 2017)

Good Afternoon, does anyone know the manufacturer that uses this symbol? It's from a brass PEX fitting. Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Delta?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Sure here is the link.......

http://http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Delta looks a bit different, that one looks more that alpha to me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> Delta looks a bit different, that one looks more that alpha to me.


I dissagree. Alpha has a far better finish. Cast brass pex fittings aren't very common out here. We generally use galvanized pex fittings, but when I do see the brass ones I warn the home owner about how much lead they contain and sell them a repipe for $75 a fitting, no drywall repair. Hit the scrap yard on the way home. Got to love those big money from suckers days!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't know, maybe you are right and it's a Delta but today I got this for free at Johnstone Supply. Got a new recovery unit/refrigerant (knows by vacuum in some places) and this was the reward  Another toy for my collection.









Are you sure you didn't mean bras? I miss redwood, he'll know how to help the op.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> I don't know, maybe you are right and it's a Delta but today I got this for free at Johnstone Supply. Got a new recovery unit/refrigerant (knows by vacuum in some places) and this was the reward  Another toy for my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He would definitely be the one to really help out!

I need to get one of those! Looks like you could screw it onto your broom handle for when that one customer wants to haggle over price when the jobs already completed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry, I can't help you.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Der Ziecker Rauzenstein.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rwh said:


> Der Ziecker Rauzenstein.


I've heard of them, on here one time I think from that German plumber that checks in every six months ago, can't remember his screen name. 1/2" is actually 13mm or something, don't remember what our 3/4 is in mm. 

Guess I didn't really store that in the brain box because I've never seen it in over my time dealing with PEX, but still found that thread interesting to read. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

